# Light weight bash guard



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm getting together parts for a new build and did a search for a light guard with not very good results. I rarely use the big ring so I was wanting to go with a 2x9 setup but at the same time I didn't want excessive weight of a heavy guard. I found this little beauty on ebay, 4 bolt 104mm, 58 grams. Thats lighter than most 42t big rings.

Steve


----------



## WeWu (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks kinda flimsy for a bashring.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeah, lightweight bashguard seems like a oxymoron, or however u spell it.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

WeWu said:


> Looks kinda flimsy for a bashring.


Seems strange to design a bashguard asymmetrically, seems like it would rotate unevenly (however subtle)...But - if you want to run 2x9 and just need something to deflect twigs, etc, that would probably get the job done in a lightweight fashion....


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

the gapped point hides itself under the crankarm


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I like it. Tonight I stuck a new heavyish Kooka bashguard(5bolt) on the beater 1x9 HT, but mostly to keep the chain on better. 

If the riders smart, it should be reasonably serviceable me thinks.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Bash rings really don't need to be that thick. Girvin rockrings were very thin compared to stuff like BlackSpire and Kooka offered, yet they worked damn well.


----------



## Tag1 (Mar 17, 2006)

ScaryJerry said:


> the gapped point hides itself under the crankarm


Ah. That makes sense.


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

I guess "bash" guard might not be the correct term, may just chainring guard. This is from the ebay ad:

"This product is not intended for freeriding or downhilling. Although we have tested this bashguard over boulders and rolling over logs for over 2 years and it has not bent yet."

The auction bids started at $8 and I ended up getting it $15 shipped, if it don't work I'll try something else.


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

I've got the guard installed on my cranks today, my Extralite 32t ring arrived this afternoon. Now that I've got the crankset down to 610 grams I need a ISIS BB to go with it. Any suggestions?

180mm Stylo team arms
BBG guard
32t Extralite ring
20t Boone ring
Aluminum bolts

Steve


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My bashguard was fabbed from a 42 tooth chainring that had seen better days and it has saved me from more than a few big hits to the new 32 tooth chainring on the SS.

It's perfect for an SS XC rig such as mine.


----------



## socallush (Dec 3, 2005)

*Bbg*

I have been running one of these on my 1 x 8 stumpy. I get a little rub in my 11T. It is by no means durable, but has worked for what I wanted.


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone know what a Ethirteen bash guard weighs? Can't find the weight anywhere. 104bcd that covers a 32T chainring would be good - but weight off any to give me an idea would be appreciated.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

energetix said:


> Anyone know what a Ethirteen bash guard weighs? Can't find the weight anywhere. 104bcd that covers a 32T chainring would be good - but weight off any to give me an idea would be appreciated.


E-thirteen 104x40t bash weighs *241* grams..
Race Face 104x36t bash weighs *159* grams..

_*Jake*_


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for that - much appreciated!
I'm thinking of replacing the outer ring with a bash (it would also make it easier to ride in pants during the winter!). And will think about getting rid of the front deraileur all together.

Ethirteen seems easier to get, but I wasn't sure of the weight compared to the Race Face which I'm sure I would be able to source and it would probably look better (considering I've already got RF cranks)
Hard choice - they're both the same price!


----------



## Pushead (May 17, 2006)

Anybody weighted Hone bash guard?


----------



## Pushead (May 17, 2006)

To answer my own question;

Shimano Hone M601 bashring weights 70g on my scale. With this you have to use also chainbolts and washers from Hone chainbolt set, tho. Bolt holes on that are too big for normal bolts. Luckily those are aluminium, 
and steel nuts can be replaced with aluminium ones, i think.

I don't know about durability of this one, but i beleive it will work on my light use...


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*Afterthought...*

http://www.purelycustom.com/bicycle_BashGuards.html


----------



## robnfl (Jul 26, 2005)

bulletbob said:


> http://www.purelycustom.com/bicycle_BashGuards.html


Cool...ya got a weight for them?

Rob


----------



## Asahi (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm running a 1x9 and don't have any guide son it yet. Dropped the chain 3 times last night so I need to do something. I like the lightweight "bashguard" as a chain guide not a guard. Is a Jumpstop my best option on the inside is an inner guard ring better?


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

I weighted a Truvativ Rockguard for 36T at 140g without hardware.
A FSA Polycarbonat Rockring 36T,similar looking to a E.thirteen weights 150g without hardware.

Later
RaD


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

I recently purchased *one of these* for the 1x9 setup I'm putting together. This Ti bash is pretty beefy (2mm thick) and titanium is very tough stuff. It weighs 49.2g on my scale + 4.5g for the little aluminum spacers noted in his auction.


----------



## socallush (Dec 3, 2005)

*1 X 8*



Asahi said:


> I'm running a 1x9 and don't have any guide son it yet. Dropped the chain 3 times last night so I need to do something. I like the lightweight "bashguard" as a chain guide not a guard. Is a Jumpstop my best option on the inside is an inner guard ring better?


Jump Stop is the best option I have found to run a 1 x 8 bike. Email the guy at N'gear. He sent me mine before he received my payment. I have bought two total.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

You know, this is one part I NEVER thought i'd see posted in here????? :eekster: 

If for nothing else, and to savour the vanity in me, i'd love to see one done in carbon. Just for looks. I've never had my rings touch anything, so strictly for looks (vanity).

I've serached but never found one. Anyone got anything out there?

Maybe i'll just make own?


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't find the thread now, but in one of the 1x9 threads I was reading earlier had a pic of this carbon bash/guide ring: *MRP Carbon Ring*










No idea what it costs or weighs... Should be easy enough to make your own if the sole purpose is as a guide - not a bash. You can find sheet carbon fiber already layed up on eBay, just use a template and cut/drill to size. Advice: *Be sure to wear a mask and goggles when carving on carbon fiber stuff - it's sorta nasty to work with.* It splinters easily (ouch, a bugga to dig out), and the fiber dust when you start grinding or dremeling to shape can bring nastiness to your insides if you breathe too much of it in...


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Yup, found the sheets.  Yeah, i'm a smoker, so carbon is the least of my worries.  (and thanks for pointing out the MRP)


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not joking about the carving-on-carbon thing. It can be nasty business. Please use proper precautions, smoker or otherwise. I have a little experience in this area from one of my other WW'd out two-wheeled projects. It's not hard to cut, a dremel or bandsaw works just fine. Edges are easily tuned up on a belt sander or (better yet) grinding wheel - just watch the splinters and the dust/fibers.


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> You know, this is one part I NEVER thought i'd see posted in here????? :eekster:
> 
> If for nothing else, and to savour the vanity in me, i'd love to see one done in carbon. Just for looks. I've never had my rings touch anything, so strictly for looks (vanity).
> 
> ...


FSA cyclocross guard


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

SBK said:


> I'm not joking about the carving-on-carbon thing. It can be nasty business. Please use proper precautions, smoker or otherwise. I have a little experience in this area from one of my other WW'd out two-wheeled projects. It's not hard to cut, a dremel or bandsaw works just fine. Edges are easily tuned up on a belt sander or (better yet) grinding wheel - just watch the splinters and the dust/fibers.


Okay okay, I was just teasin'. I'm a machinist, too, so I hvae it "real good". (j/k again)

Yes, I do know that stuff is genuinely nasty. Beryllium ain't so good, either.

So, that link - you didn't do all that cf body work yourself, did you?!?!?!??

Cruz - welcome back to your own thread that I have conveniently hi-jacked. Sorry, just keeping it warm for you.  Nice find. Thanks!


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> Okay okay, I was just teasin'. I'm a machinist, too, so I hvae it "real good". (j/k again)
> 
> Yes, I do know that stuff is genuinely nasty. Beryllium ain't so good, either.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my new frame has been delayed until the first of the year so I have changed my mind and parts list several times. I wish it would get here soon it keeps costing me more money the longer it takes :eekster: . As of now I think I have giving up on the guard/2X9 idea and going with this:


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

SBK said:


> I can't find the thread now, but in one of the 1x9 threads I was reading earlier had a pic of this carbon bash/guide ring: *MRP Carbon Ring*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What thickness or description do I look for to make sure I get the right stuff on eBay?
Thanks
Greg


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

Spent a couple hours goofing off over at my machinist/toolmaker buddy's shop today. We cut up one of the BBG bashrings like the one Cruz posted, as well as the Ti bashring I linked to in one of my earlier posts. The goal was to retain some strength, but take out a bit of mass. In both cases we got about a 20% reduction in mass and should keep a pretty good chunk of radial strength. They're both pretty light to begin with, but a sub-40g bashring in place of my 80g+ current outer chainring is sounding pretty nice!

Here are the results:

*BBG Aluminum Bashring*
58.3g - Original
46.2g - With cuts

*Original:*









*Cut BBG Bash:*









*Ti Rock Ring*
49.2g - Original
38.9g - With cuts

*Original:*









*Cut Ti Rock Ring:*


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

G-Live said:


> What thickness or description do I look for to make sure I get the right stuff on eBay?
> Thanks
> Greg


A quick eBay search for "carbon fiber sheet" turns up a few options. The thickness really depends on what you're trying to do. If you expect it to provide "bash" functionality, you're going to want it THICK. If it's just there to guide the chain or provide bling, you can probably go pretty thin. The FSA cyclocross carbon piece that another poster showed above is very thin from what I remember. Again, it depends on your expected purpose/function.


----------



## cruzthepug (Nov 28, 2004)

Great job on the cut outs. Even without the weight savings, it just looks better. :thumbsup:


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Steve! Hehe, yeah - both look pretty cool after cutting them up. Arguably a giant waste of time/effort for a 10g savings, but making something unique/different was admittedly part of the goal as well. The BBG has a nice "iron cross" kind of look going on, and the Ti ring just plain looks cool. I was planning to polish out the Ti ring, but my friend convinced me to leave it as-is, partially sandblasted/partially machined as it looks pretty cool that way. It will be protecting a Boone Ti chainring, so they will have the same sort of look. 

Visually, either should be interesting as they'll be bolted up to a set of Deus billet cranks. I'll post some pics of the complete assembly once it's together if you'd like to see them.


----------



## G-Live (Jan 14, 2004)

SBK said:


> A quick eBay search for "carbon fiber sheet" turns up a few options. The thickness really depends on what you're trying to do. If you expect it to provide "bash" functionality, you're going to want it THICK. If it's just there to guide the chain or provide bling, you can probably go pretty thin. The FSA cyclocross carbon piece that another poster showed above is very thin from what I remember. Again, it depends on your expected purpose/function.


Mostly as a chain guide / clean look. Probably would not bash it..too much:nono:

I am running a 22/36 2x9 set up on my Supercaliber29 and the chain jumps if I move the der cage stop out a little more than current...although I think it would perform a bit better if I could set it up further out with a chain guide next too it. What words would you use for the ebay search if you don't mind me asking.

I used to work with sheets I got at the hobby shop when I raced radio controlled cars but no longer am into that nor have the access.
Thanks
Greg


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

Here are some "as mounted" pics of my modified BBG and Ti Rock Ring bash plates. As I mentioned, this is part of a 1x9 conversion I'm playing around with. I ride almost always in the middle ring, so I figured I could save some weight and complexity by going to a 1x9 and still cover the typical conditions I hit. I consider that conversion a success so far, I'll make a separate post later tonight or tomorrow with the details. The "after 1x9 conversion" shows my stock Deus middle ring, but I have a singlespeed-type ring inbound which should be here today - so it's really not totally complete. Here's the photos of how the plates look mounted up:

*Stock* (Deus XC Crankset on a heavy-but-comfy Giant Trance trailbike):









*Modified BBG Bashplate* (before 1x9 conversion - just replaced the big ring)









*Modified Ti Rock Ring* (after 1x9 conversion complete)


----------



## UberFly (Apr 10, 2006)

that 1x9 setup on your Trance is beautiful. I'm in the process of a 1x9 conversion on my Tracnce 1 as well. After seeing how clean yours looks I can't wait. 

The only thing holding me back is the fact that I can't seem to get the Deus cranks off. I removed the fixing bolt and cap but the cranks are really stuck down on the spindle. Maybe a few good whacks with a rubber mallet and a piece of wood will loosen them?


----------



## energetix (Feb 4, 2006)

I haven't taken off my granny ring yet (it catches the chain when it drops from time to time) but will be when my straitline inner ring gets here. 
I've been able to put the bashie on by just taking the pedal off and I was actually hoping I could take the granny off without having to take the cranks off.

Sounds like a few Trances are going 1x9!


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

The Deus are self-extracting, meaning that you *don't* remove the 10mm hex outer cap. The big cap stays threaded into the crank arm and acts as a "puller" to allow the inner crank bolt to push the arm away and off of the crank axle spline.

If you have removed both the outer cap and the inner bolt, first put them back together. Inner bolt just snugged to hand-tight, and then reinstall the cap to the torque level listed on the cap itself. Then use an 8mm allen key or driver and reach thru the cap to loosen the center fixing bolt. It will loosen easily and then become much harder to turn. Continue turning it in the loosening direction (it will take some torque!) and you will see the drive side arm start to separate away from the BB.


----------



## SBK (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's the overall mass savings from my 1x9 conversion, for anyone interested (it is the Save Some Weight forum, after all  ):










That 400g number assumes running the original RaceFace 32T ramped/pinned chainring. The $/g ratio for this type of conversion is excellent, as bash guards like the original BBG that Steve posted at the top of this thread are very affordable. The N-Gear is ultra-cheap as well. I didn't have it in my spreadsheet, but the front derailleur removed was an XT, the shifter was an '06 SRAM X.9 trigger shifter (the indicator-window silver shifter).


----------



## Mason71 (Nov 16, 2006)

homemade lexan plates...light?...yeah...

cheap?...yeah (six bucks)

the Professors diagram...


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been using the BBG and a jumpstop for a few hundred miles with no issues at all on my 1x9. I have not been gentle with the BBG (Pa. rocks), it has quite a few nicks, but has not bent and has kept the chain on as well as protected the chain and ring. I look at it as a sacrificial inexpensive part, and it is holding up better than I expected for the price. Mike


----------



## vang (May 27, 2006)

Where can the Ti Rock Ring guards be purchased from? Thanks.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

I got the BBG too, and it is light and has held up well. Their made by somebody in Oregon! So support the small time MTB ebayers!


----------



## gratiflying (Sep 21, 2006)

mitch sells them on ebay occassionally. keep your eyes open or search ebay. i got one last month and they are sweet.


----------



## le_buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

I recently put on a Race Face bash guard.
Anybody know if thats a heavy one ? It was $40.


----------



## Echo9x (Jan 3, 2009)

Just curious where you can find one of those Ti rock rings?


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Better fire up your time machine...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

mine 

for a 37 T, 104 mm BCD


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

thats light eliflap, wonder if it can take hits?

anyway, this is mine:

http://all-mountain-next.blogspot.com/2010/01/preview-bbg-bashguard-2010.html


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

btw, sofar its proven itself.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

V.P. said:


> thats light eliflap, wonder if it can take hits?


http://www.zorlonisnc.191.it/prodotti.htm


----------

